# Findlay Resivoir



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

Fished for the first time this year on #2. Got to say the new ramp is a huge improvement. Trolled for nearly 2 hours and landed 6 walleye all were dinks. Also got a good size white bass and a small smallmouth.


----------



## Opa (Feb 28, 2009)

Glad to hear the ramp is improved. It was really in bad shape by the end of last year. Hope to get on #2 next month and get some crappie


----------



## clock876 (Apr 6, 2008)

Good to hear they are startin to bite..Hope they start soon cant wait..


----------



## BIGDIPPER (Jan 25, 2010)

Ya took the boat out monday was the only boat out there in the evening. Did like the new ramp. Only caught 1 fish, a catfish just over 4lbs. Hope to get into the walleye here soon.


----------



## BIGDIPPER (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey walkerdog any tips for gettin some walleyes out of findlay 2? Any help would be grateful! Thanks


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

BIGDIPPER said:


> Hey walkerdog any tips for gettin some walleyes out of findlay 2? Any help would be grateful! Thanks



You in a boat or fishing from shore? I always fish from boat and have had alot of sucess in may trolling the banks. Troll as close as possible. Ya get alot of snags but i have best luck that way. I usually use husky jerks or wally divers. Once in a blue moon i use rip sticks or crawler harnesses and do well with those to. I put well over 100 maybe closer to 150 in the freezer last season. 
Also fish at night. I usually get out there right before dark and fish till 2am. Once the sun goes down the eyes are more active. Its almost like flipping a switch on em. I will be out there every night during the month of may. If ya wanna troll with me hit me up. Got an older elgin blue and white boat pulled by by a white f150.


----------



## BIGDIPPER (Jan 25, 2010)

I have a little jon boat and all I do is troll. I am always lookin for someone to go fishin with. Ya if you have a day where you dont have a fishin buddy to net all your fish I would tag along and you can show me how its done.

Nice walleye you get them at findlay 2?


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

i was out with another user playing with the new boat mroe than anything although lines were in hte water. marked tons of fish, but no biters in the middle of the afternoon on thursday. question for trolling...do you use jet divers or dipsy divers at all for walleye to get the lure down 20 feet or jsut a plain wally diver and let it dive down on its own?


----------



## clock876 (Apr 6, 2008)

would love to go out with you some night walker.. fished there all my life only one time in a boat.


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

clock876 said:


> *would love to go out with you some night walker.. fished there all my life only one time in a boat*.


White f-150 with dog box in back with a blue and white older elgin boat.....You see me give me a shout.



ufaquaoiler said:


> *i was out with another user playing with the new boat mroe than anything although lines were in hte water. marked tons of fish, but no biters in the middle of the afternoon on thursday. question for trolling...do you use jet divers or dipsy divers at all for walleye to get the lure down 20 feet or jsut a plain wally diver and let it dive down on its own*?


I dont fish in the afternoon. I have fished the res for years and NEVER had any luck during the day. So i just dont go till sun about to go down. Never fished with jet or dipsy divers. I just use the wally diver. Im only fishing in 6 to 8 ft of water maybe less........When trolling if you can lean over the boat and touch your rod tip to the bank your just right. Trolling any further out than that is to far in my opinion. Learned from experience. Walleye come in close at night chasing the baitfish. I carry a BRIGHT light with me at night while fishing. Its amazing the amount of eyes you see when i shine the light in the water along the bank at night. To bad you cant bow fish them otherwise a person could load a pickup full.



BIGDIPPER said:


> I have a little jon boat and all I do is troll. I am always lookin for someone to go fishin with. Ya if you have a day where you dont have a fishin buddy to net all your fish I would tag along and you can show me how its done.
> 
> *Nice walleye you get them at findlay 2*?


I caught that one last year. If you see me out there give me a shout.


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

Fished for couple hours tonight. My fishing partner beat me. He landed 4 dink walleye to my zero! Cant wait for those bigger ones to start biting.


----------



## HuntingBusinessman (Apr 21, 2010)

Planning on heading out on Thursday on #2 via boat. It'll be my first time on the reservoir. Is there anywhere in Findlay that you can get some minnows? What's working right now? Any advice or special setups you like? Thanks in advance.


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

HuntingBusinessman said:


> Planning on heading out on Thursday on #2 via boat. It'll be my first time on the reservoir. Is there anywhere in Findlay that you can get some minnows? What's working right now? Any advice or special setups you like? Thanks in advance.


You can get minnows at P&A bait and tackle on jefferson st.
Had a friend tell me a guy caught limit of perch off the dock tuesday morning. He was using red worms.


----------



## coolerfull (Feb 3, 2010)

I tried to find the bait store this morning. Didn't have any luck. Is it an actual store or a private residence? I'm fairly new to Findlay. Still trying to find my way around.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Jefferson street is off Tiffin Ave. (224). Off main going east its a one-way street befor RR tracks. Its place of bussiness at a house. Theres a sign in front. Go inside and ring the buzzer, it takes her a bit to come to the door, she is about blind, so be kind.


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

How ya been doing at lake findlay ress?


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Ssllloooowwwww!!


----------



## scooterd (May 9, 2008)

only posted here couple times but imo all we need is a week of consistant 65-70 degree weather then the eyes will start hitting. Planning on hitting it hard come may some nice eyes to be caught.


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

scooterd said:


> only posted here couple times but imo all we need is a week of consistant 65-70 degree weather then the eyes will start hitting. Planning on hitting it hard come may some nice eyes to be caught.


Agreed 100%! I was looking in my books from last season and my best night was May 5th. But of course the temp was 64 that night also.


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

scooterd said:


> only posted here couple times but imo all we need is a week of consistant 65-70 degree weather then the eyes will start hitting. Planning on hitting it hard come may some nice eyes to be caught.


Agreed 100%! I was looking in my books from last season and my best night was May 5th. But of course the temp was 64 that night also.


----------



## noggle83 (Sep 25, 2009)

I was out on May 27th and landed over 15 eyes, 7 of them over 15 inches. All released of course because my freezer is already full from the walleye run every year. i was running reef runners, and Smithwick Super Rogues.


----------



## scooterd (May 9, 2008)

was out on res 2 last night 5 dinks none over 12 inches cant wait till they put the 15 inch size limit in effect next year.


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

scooterd said:


> was out on res 2 last night 5 dinks none over 12 inches cant wait till they put the 15 inch size limit in effect next year.



I was also out last night till 3am. we also caught about 8 dinks. And a few white bass. I thought the 15 inch effect was already in. Who keeps them under 15 anyhow? 

I did catch one worthy of a pic. It was about a 4lb small mouth.


----------



## scooterd (May 9, 2008)

yah walker that was my buddy and i that passed ya think we were the only two boats out at that time. btw NICE smalley. Ive seen plenty of people keep em under 15 but this guy wont


----------



## cattin15 (May 3, 2010)

fished res. #1 last weekend, channel cat bite was on. caught some quality fish but nothing big. forgot the camera


----------



## dirtydawg75 (Jun 2, 2009)

Went out last night at res #2 with BIGDIPPER. Was suprised that there was only one other boat out there. Got out about sundown and fished till 3am. Caught 4 wallys, (3 were dinks and 1 was just under 14in), a 14in white bass, a nice size rock bass, and a nice size perch. May's always seemed the best month for us too. Hopefully will get some bigger wallys soon. Nice smally Walkerdog. In all the times i fished out there i've never landed a smallmouth.


----------

